# Delivery stop at Germany's dairy farms



## cara (May 29, 2008)

Germany's Dairy Farmers are protesting against low milk prices.
It says more than 50% dump their milk or feed it to the animals.

read more:

German Milk Strike Spreads to Other European Nations | Business | Deutsche Welle | 28.05.2008
German Dairy Farmers Launch Delivery Strike | Business | Deutsche Welle | 27.05.2008
German milk strike starts to bite: federation - Yahoo! News UK
EuroNews - the European News ChannelEuroNews : German milk producers call for strike action


----------



## justplainbill (May 29, 2008)

Seems to me that surplus milk production has been a persistent problem in many parts of Europe for quite some time.  Sure wish I had ready access to Bären Marke 10% Fett.


----------



## cara (May 29, 2008)

*What to do with milk?*

as Germanys dairy famer stopped delivering the milk, we are still searching for ideas what to do with the milk..

do YOU have any special ideas?

thanks!


----------



## justplainbill (May 29, 2008)

Sounds like a problem Bayer or BASF could solve.


----------



## bethzaring (May 29, 2008)

google recipes using one gallon or two gallons of milk to make cottage/ricotta cheese, it uses vinegar to set it

cream of something soup, potato soup, corn chowder, any chowder, baked custard, puddings, pie fillings, rice pudding, bread pudding, stratas, make yogurt, creamed spinach, peas or potatoes, make ice cream/milk


----------



## justplainbill (May 29, 2008)

Eat more beef and veal.


----------



## CharlieD (May 29, 2008)

I wish I could stop by, get few galons of fresh milk. I'd love it.


----------



## cara (May 29, 2008)

charlie, there would be enough for you ;o)

thanks for your suggestions ;o)


----------



## CharlieD (May 29, 2008)

Drink milk instead of water. 

Seriously. Mozzarella cheese. Farmers’ cheese. Make lots of yogurt, butter. I’d say butter in this situation is the best because it is easily stored in the freezer for a fairly long period of time. So if you have lots of it, it will not go bad in the freezer.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 2, 2008)

You can make yogurt or cheese. Ice cream is another option.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 4, 2008)

take a bath in it, like Cleopatra supposedly did


----------

